# baby bearded dragon went huge and blown up then died what is this



## george&dani (Jan 19, 2009)

i fed my baby bearded dragons yesterday all was fine then a few have been leathargic all day today then i noticed they had blown up like a balloon and then died and another one of them is not lookin good and advice on what this is would be good


----------



## george&dani (Jan 19, 2009)

*help please*

bump bump up


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

pics would help a little but sounds like some kind of virus or somthing thats spreading threw all the babys have you asked a vet or anything and whats the setup like is there hot and cold end and what are the temps


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

thats horrible... umm vets?
if ya cant see one ASAP ring one for advice?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah id be on the phone to a vet now ....


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

It will help if you tell us about your setup, temps substrate etc.
While you are on the phone to the vets that is. I'm really sorry for your loss! Are these dragons that you've bred?
Anna.


----------



## george&dani (Jan 19, 2009)

yea they are my own there on newspaper so cnt be gut impaction bit of a shame but this is the first prob ive had


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

was the food to big?


----------



## george&dani (Jan 19, 2009)

no size 2 criks


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

whats the setup like mate have they got a hot and cold end if there under the heat constantly they wont be able to cool down and that would explain why there swelling up and dying giv us a run down of the setup and pics would be great :2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

could they have eaten fruit or veg that had started to ferment ?


----------



## george&dani (Jan 19, 2009)

they have got a cold end wich is about 85 degrees and hot end 105 degrees they are on newspaper to avoid impaction


----------



## george&dani (Jan 19, 2009)

no not unless there was a peice of fermented veg i couldnt see what would this do ?


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

sounds like the setups fine must be somthing viral or somthing to do with impaction threw eating somthing to big or like what wohic says fermented fruit have you spoke to the vets heres a link if you need to find one ReptileVets.co.uk - Find Local Reptile Vets


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

this could cause bloat and possible death as the air builds up in the stomach ......


----------



## george&dani (Jan 19, 2009)

yea vet said it could be lots of things but you will have to bring them in and it will cost £20 to see each one


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

george&dani said:


> yea vet said it could be lots of things but you will have to bring them in and it will cost £20 to see each one


well its purely down to if your prepaired to pay imo if your prepaired to breed you should be prepaired to cover vet costs incase somthing like this happens if you think about it you only really need to take one beardy in if there all showing the same symptoms (spelling) and if you save them all you will make the money back when you come to sell them :2thumb:


----------



## george&dani (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea true! Thanks for everyones advice its been really useful,we will see how they go! x Dani & George


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

good luck hope they are ok :2thumb:


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

find a different vet- he's a rip off. with my little ones they get seen as one big one as they all have same problem he sould be making one diagnosis so shouldnt charge per dragon. any decent vet wouldnt do that per dragon if you explain how small they are.


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Spontaneous Combustion? That happens to be contagious? Lol...Errr, you say its not impaction, how long have they been hatched for?


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

IndigoFire said:


> Spontaneous Combustion? That happens to be contagious? Lol...Errr, you say its not impaction, how long have they been hatched for?


no offense, but not really a 'jokey' thread...

good luck with the little ones. the vet bill does sound a little extensive. i hope they're okay.


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Nicquita said:


> no offense, but not really a 'jokey' thread...


 
Jeez lighten up a bit. I know its not a jokey thread. If you look into it, it is actually possible. Not that it was. BUT it is possible. (EDIT It could have been a worse 'joke' i could have mentioned balloon pumps...(End Edit)

How many of the little uns you got left?


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

IndigoFire said:


> Jeez lighten up a bit. I know its not a jokey thread. If you look into it, it is actually possible. Not that it was. BUT it is possible.



Yes, but your comment wasn't particular sensitive was it?


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

olivine said:


> Yes, but your comment wasn't particular sensitive was it?


 
Sensitive? No it wasnt. And i apologize to the OP if i offended him in anyway. But you guys seriously need to lighten up.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

IndigoFire said:


> Sensitive? No it wasnt. And i apologize to the OP if i offended him in anyway. But you guys seriously need to lighten up.


 its a welsh thing love... we cant help our selves at the worst of times.
i had to stop my self everytime i read something like this lol

its really awful its happening, it may be helpful to know what actually happend when you find out
so we know what to do in future or prevent it.
best of luck my sweet


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

JustJordan said:


> its a welsh thing love... we cant help our selves at the worst of times.
> i had to stop my self everytime i read something like this lol
> 
> its really awful its happening, it may be helpful to know what actually happend when you find out
> ...


 
Its a welsh thing? Make the assumption im welsh cuz i live here? :lol2: I am welsh...but sheesh...I dont like saying it. :rotfl:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

IndigoFire said:


> Its a welsh thing? Make the assumption im welsh cuz i live here? :lol2: I am welsh...but sheesh...I dont like saying it. :rotfl:


haha same here.


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

JustJordan said:


> haha same here.


 
Your not that far from me actually. Lol. South Wales is good though. Its the North you need to be wary of (Yes, welsh people count the North and South as different places, we have different languages (sort of))

Sorry for the hijack. Keep us updated. Sorry for my previous 'jokey' bit.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

YOU SHOULD BOTH BE ASHAMED :lol2: your supposed to yell that your welsh WITH PRIDE....OP sorry to hear about the BD.


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> YOU SHOULD BOTH BE ASHAMED :lol2: your supposed to yell that your welsh WITH PRIDE....OP sorry to hear about the BD.


 
Pride? Hah...Were all sheep :censor: according to there be them english. So whats there to be happy about?


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

IndigoFire said:


> Pride? Hah...Were all sheep :censor: according to there be them english. So whats there to be happy about?


 knowing that they eat the sheep afterwards :whistling2::no1::lol2:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> knowing that they eat the sheep afterwards :whistling2::no1::lol2:


 LMAO cried a bit when i read this :no1::no1::notworthy::notworthy:
said something simular to the boys in Nottingham at deans gig
they wernt to pleased:gasp::lol2::whistling2:


----------



## scarlet (Jan 5, 2008)

aww i hope everything is ok now x


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

any news on the babies' progress?


----------

